# i'm trapped in my own room



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm typing this from my desk which is next to my bed.
I leaned against my bed's back board and my arm slid throught a wood slit and when i tried to pull it out it won't budge.I've been like this for 1/2 an hour and my brother even tried kicking it out and that hurt so i'm sitting here oping a idea will come to me


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my mom told me to rotate it while it was pointed out and my arm popped free. Ever have one of those moments when you feal stupid?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

glad you survived I have stupid moments all the time.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Ever have one of those moments when you feal stupid?


Posting it on the internet for the world to see probably was not the brightest thing to do. ROTFLMAO At least the world would not have known of your slight absence of knowledge. :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha! i woulda said to butter up!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fishfreaks:that was one of my ideas LOL

fish_doc: I really don't care all that much about my image on the forum but at least i got some laughs . 
Slight absence of knowledge? I don't think fast enough that's my only problem


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hows that one commercial go. Image is nothing but taste is everything. As long as you got free with style, grace, and taste. :lol:


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I wanna know WHY you put your arm in there in the first place........


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*.....good going Beavis!....good thing your mom got to you before Butthead went and got the chainsaw........*lol*


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Mr aquarium: its right next to my cramped computer space i just leaned over while reading and it slid through


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Finally proof that reading is bad for you. It distracts you and causes you to possably hurt yourself. 

Boycott reading.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I was once trapped in my own room (on New Year's eve) when I loced myself in (the lockpad sucked) so I need to punched the door and got myself thru the hole of the damaged door.... that was emberassed when I fell dowm and landed with my..... butt


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i agree with fish doc BOYCOTT READING (i don't do well in that class anyway lol)


----------

